# G20 to Sentra SWAP



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

IM in the process of doing a 01' G20 swap to a 98 Sentra. Front-sides-rear will all be changed. I already have found the front and rear from a guy in my area....

Does anyone know how I could find out if the swap would work without major surgery.....

OH and photochoppers if u can give me a pic of how it would look PLEASE--

ALL comments and opinions are welcome..............


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

please do this! i have been toying with the idea as well and would like some info, like how much did u pay for the body parts to be transplanted? id like to see pics afterwards as well


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

SO far I found a guy in my area selling the front and rear bumpers off of a 01 G20 for a good price.. I just have to find the side skirts..

I can even get his stillen lip which is already installed but I dont like it. I found another guy online with a Wings West lip for sale which I do like....

http://www.wingswest.com/products_detail.asp?page=1&id=525

this will be how the front- sides- and rear on my car will look.... Just imagine it on a Sentra instead...


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

wow, thats really something! if u pull this off wthout a hitch, ill try something similar ive been toying with in my mind


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

ILL be posting pics as the surgery takes place....Ive met sum real cool G20 guyz so far that all want to help me get this done-so Im hoping by the end of August it will be on and painted..

Im also considering a G20 headlight conversion just to really complete it. 

NISSAN G20 coming SOOOOOON......


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I was looking at your discussion and wanted to know if you did the swap. If you did do you have any pics of it yet? It looks like a good idea.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Well I got all the parts together at home. Front bumper with Wings West lip-side skirts-and Rear bumper. I still need to get a set of clear side markers and fog lights...

I found out the bumpers are going to have to have to be cut and remolded BUT It shouldnt be too much trouble to get it to fit besides that.

Ive decided Im going to have everything molded on so it looks like the car came out the dealer instead of like a bolt on kit....

Im also trying to get a wing so I can get it painted at the same time....

Im thinking by the end of Oct. pics will be posted....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

good luck...now i want to do it!!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LOL....... yeah hope it all works out UKNOW. I have the Extreme front bumper but after seeing so many people with the kit esp. Varitech I just had to do sumting different....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

maybe i can look at it one day after you complete it... i am moving to florida soon!!!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Why are you guys trying to change the front clip when it's the *rear* that's so ugly on B14s and B15s?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah you aaint kidding the rerar of the car needs to be smacked up a little!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

yeah, that should be tight, a g20 body on a sentra....tight, need to get some pics


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

i have no complaints about the rear of mine. i like it much better than some other cars on the road.


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

*i agree that the back needs help*

i mean it is not bad but needs some help. personally i would not mind having the taillights/trunk off of a g20. could this be done, i mean would the trunk bolt up and could i custom mold the lenses into the fenders. that would be cool. 
laterz
chad


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sel...once its all done Im going to be doing nuthing but showing it off so U can def. get a look at it....lol

Oh and yeah I agree about the front bumper- Ive always liked our stock fronts- but the G20 front with the Wings West lip I have is even BETTER!!

Now I thought about getting the G20 tail lights and trunk in but I dont think it would be worth it...and besides I dont want to completely convert to a G20--My heart belongs to my Sentra...lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

Sounds like a fantastic idea!! Good luck & I can't wait for your pics!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

THanks for the support. I finally got all the $$$$ Ive been waiting for together so its just a matter of time...

Ill keep U guys all posted......


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

For those who were intrested....

Heres the link to why this is not going to work..... 

http://g20.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4412


----------

